# This section is dead



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

Would anyone please get some people to come here so that this section wouldn't be so empty...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> *Would anyone please get some people to come here so that this section wouldn't be so empty... *


Tell your friends if you havent already


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: This section is dead*



Slurppie said:


> *Tell your friends if you havent already *


 your good buddies at Maxima.org!


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, now there's one more person in here...me. Came over from the .org


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been here for a little while already...mostly in the Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts section.

We don't really get too many questions in the A32 forum.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

word... most everyone is on the ORG... but there's a good number of us in the DNE section that peruse this section every now and then and answer questions...


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

umm I post here so that I can get my post count up.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> *umm I post here so that I can get my post count up. *


At the time you posted this, your count is at 2! You got alot of work to do. I don't even care about post count. Really insignificant. Unles an avatar is like a trophy to you.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm tired of my cup 'o noodles.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I just signed up on this board...I am also a member of Maxima.org....anyway I have a 98GXE, 5-speed with some mods


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Sweet. 97 GXE 5-speed here.


----------



## Wht98SE (Oct 16, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *Well, now there's one more person in here...me. Came over from the .org *


Same here, sometimes I can't even get into the forums on the .org since the servers are almost always busy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

cardana24 said:


> *I just signed up on this board...I am also a member of Maxima.org....anyway I have a 98GXE, 5-speed with some mods *


What is your SN on the org?

...NissanForums definitely runs smoother but only because of the less members. IIRC Maxima.org has awesome servers now.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

*screen name*

I am cardana24 on the .org too....I agree with this one being more smooth but there is never anyone on here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: screen name*



cardana24 said:


> *I am cardana24 on the .org too....I agree with this one being more smooth but there is never anyone on here. *


Well speaking for myself and others in Dallas we are always in the DNE forums at the bottom of the forums list. Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts forums to be exact. It's our home away from home.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I will check it out...thanks


----------

